# Fun things for rabbits to do??



## Munchie557 (Jan 4, 2014)

Can you tell me some fun things for my rabbit to do and some things to play with him. Preferably with things I can find around the house


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Lots of space to run when they want to.

Big boxes, little boxes, loo roll and kitchen towel tubes cut up - cram with hay and a couple of pellets of fresh herbs - our bunnies loves to jump on and go in the big boxes, and throw the others around until they get to the yummy bits.

A tube to run through is fun too.

A ball of crumpled up newspaper, again with a few herbs (basil, parsley, or a couple of pellets) is also fun for a rabbit to explore.

If you havean apple tree, when the weather is better, cut off a few branches for bun to chew (must be untreated). They like the leaves too.

A digging tray - an underbed storage box works well.

Hope that helps a little.

Rabbits like to be busy, so scatter feed rather than feed in a bowl. A feeding ball keeps them occupied too.


----------



## Munchie557 (Jan 4, 2014)

Summersky said:


> Lots of space to run when they want to.
> 
> Big boxes, little boxes, loo roll and kitchen towel tubes cut up - cram with hay and a couple of pellets of fresh herbs - our bunnies loves to jump on and go in the big boxes, and throw the others around until they get to the yummy bits.
> 
> ...


Thanks, my rabbits had lts of fun!!! As I have a cold I have a box of tissues and they kept coming to it and sniffing it so I gave them a tissue to play with and they loved!!!


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Munchie557 said:


> Thanks, my rabbits had lts of fun!!! As I have a cold I have a box of tissues and they kept coming to it and sniffing it so I gave them a tissue to play with and they loved!!!


They're like children - often prefer the box to the shop bought toys, and like to sneak things they shouldn't.

One of ours is currently stealing (he thinks ) hay from a newly opened box from the Dust Free Hay Company that we have laid down on the floor.


----------



## Munchie557 (Jan 4, 2014)

Summersky said:


> They're like children - often prefer the box to the shop bought toys, and like to sneak things they shouldn't.
> 
> One of ours is currently stealing (he thinks ) hay from a newly opened box from the Dust Free Hay Company that we have laid down on the floor.


Haha, he completely demolished the tissue!!! :lol: I put the tissue box next to my hamsters cage and there is a tissue half in his cage that he is sleeping on!! Little cutie!!


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Try a loo roll stuffed with hay, and a little bit of rabbit food.


----------



## kathyr25 (Oct 8, 2013)

thanks for the feeding ball tip - have been trying to think about ways to keep them busy when i go on holiday - they've got a bunny sitter, but she's only coming over once a day, whereas they normally get pellets in the morning and veggies in the evening. Am now trying to get them used to the feeding ball so they can get that in the evening but won't nyom it all before morning!

They've also got some logs from a local shop to jump on and chew

And some toilet rolls stuffed with hay and blackberry leaves and apple twigs

And we got our first hay bale from a farm today. Am hoping it's not got anything nasty in it, but it's a farm that was recommended a couple of times over the last few years for bunny hay on a local forum and the bunnies seem more excited by it than petsathome hay, and it's £7 for a bale (which is about 6x more than a large petsathome bag)

So feeling like a good bunny human today 

Also - they're back together, and still very bonded and happy


----------



## Munchie557 (Jan 4, 2014)

kathyr25 said:


> thanks for the feeding ball tip - have been trying to think about ways to keep them busy when i go on holiday - they've got a bunny sitter, but she's only coming over once a day, whereas they normally get pellets in the morning and veggies in the evening. Am now trying to get them used to the feeding ball so they can get that in the evening but won't nyom it all before morning!
> 
> They've also got some logs from a local shop to jump on and chew
> 
> ...


A aw cute bunnies


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

What a lovely picture!

We buy hay by the bale too.

As long as the buns have unlimited hay, with fresh daily, it won't matter if they don't have pellets overnight. They need no more than an eggcup full each.

Ours are fed a few pellets morning and evening, and they devour them there and then like sweets. Then it's back to the hay munching, which is great for the teeth.


----------



## kathyr25 (Oct 8, 2013)

I found a new toy! (babies' stacking cups)
They're loving picking them up, knocking them down, finding food under them, throwing them etc


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

kathyr25 said:


> I found a new toy! (babies' stacking cups)
> They're loving picking them up, knocking them down, finding food under them, throwing them etc


Great idea! Ours like tossing flower pots about, but these are even better.


----------



## kathyr25 (Oct 8, 2013)

Cute video of them playing with the stacking cups too

https://t.co/m1MpxEWTEA


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

kathyr25 said:


> Cute video of them playing with the stacking cups too
> 
> https://t.co/m1MpxEWTEA


Great idea, because you can hide a few treats in them too.


----------



## Yulia (Jan 24, 2014)

Removed and gone


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

Just watched your other video 1506, that is soooo cute....binky flopsy bunny!


----------



## kathyr25 (Oct 8, 2013)

Lopside said:


> Just watched your other video 1506, that is soooo cute....binky flopsy bunny!


Yeah - I don't know what it was about that night but they were both super excited 
Love it when they're happy


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

Looking after rabbits can be stressful and hard work but it's certainly worth it when you see them expressing their happiness like that!


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

Fabulous ideas here. Love the photos etc..

I bought a hay bale last week just short of £5. It made 10 bags of the large size bags from the pet shop. I have used two bags last week, which I normally do, I wasn't sure whether I would use more.

In one week it has already worked out much cheaper than the pet shop hay. The buns seem to love it too so I will see how we go.


----------

